# BUG de synchronisation en google calendar et ical???



## makao (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous..
Depuis 2 jours, je n'arrive plus à avoir accès à mon calendrier google via ical.. je n'y comprend rien! je n'ai rien changé à la configuration de connexion, et j'ai ce message :

Erreur de requête
La requête pour compte « Google agenda » a échoué.

Le serveur a répondu avec
« HTTP/1.1 400 missing body in REPORT request »
à lopération CalDAVAccountRefreshQueueableOperation.

Bizarrement, aucun problème de connexion au travail (via snowléopard.. moi je suis sous léopard.. serait-ce lui qui aurait introduit le Mal?...), et j'ai fait des modifications importantes sur cet emploi du temps (google) justement au boulo, depuis un autre mac/ical...
Je ne sais pas à quoi  c'est du.. j'ai essayé de supprimer le compte caldav, pour le remettre, rien n'y fait.. que se passe-t-il donc???


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2010)

Hier j'ai eu des soucis d'accès à mes services gougoule ( sur une session , pas une autre)

est ce que tu accedes au reste ( gmail etc)?

  j'avais eteint cette nuit donc ce matin redemarré et OK


----------



## makao (23 Février 2010)

J'ai redémarré.. pareil, aucun changement... Je vais tout arrêter et voir demain si y'a du changement... 
Je n'ai aucun autre problème: le même compte gmail est synchronisé avec mail apple, sans aucun souci...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

tester sur une autre session !


----------



## makao (24 Février 2010)

une autre session... mac ou google?
j'ai un autre compte google (aussi relié sur mail..), qui ne m'indique aucun problème!!! pas de souci de connexion. en même temps, je n'ai pas de calendrier utilisé sur le second compte gmail.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

ben les 2 si ca t'amuse
mais au moins autre session


----------



## makao (24 Février 2010)

je viens de tester (j'ai du créer une autre session, il n'y avait que moi par défaut...) et ça me donne le même message d'erreur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h27 ----------

c'est quand même hallucinant! au boulo tout fonctionne... j'ai essayé d'exporter une archive ical de mon poste de travail et de l'importer sur mon mac perso.... ça ne change rien, toujours ce même message d'erreur... Est-il possible que ce soit les 2 mac entre eux (léopard + snow) qui posent problème?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

ok donc c'est un souci global
( dommage car il aurait eté quasi une bonne nouvelle que la requete n'échoue que sur une session- ou navigateur)


via gougoule tu vois vite que tu es loin d'etre le seul
et semble t ill ca dependrait aussi 
-des reglages caldav 
-outils de synchro ( iphone caloboration etc)

--
le fait que ca marche ailleurs pointe vers quelque chose sur  ce mac, pas coté google
pourquoi j'en sais rien


----------



## makao (24 Février 2010)

le souci c'est que je ne sais sur quoi agir:
les modifications de réglages sont franchement limités, aussi bien chez apple que chez google
et
je n'ai ni iphone/ipod etc...

BOUHOUHOU!!!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

il est possible ( probable) que ton leopard soit pas au top de sa forme
appliquer ce genre de reoptimisation

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light " maintenance"
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/


----------

